
CudaText: A lightweight, cross-platform code editor - juliane-sander
http://uvviewsoft.com/cudatext
======
jszymborski
Am I missing something, or does this have nothing to do with NVIDIA's CUDA
cores. GPGPU might be a little overkill for text-editing, but it'd be pretty
cool.

~~~
paulddraper
GPUs are a boon for text editors with rendering repetitive elements.

But yeah, probably not CUDA.

~~~
Twirrim
A quick sampling of probable files in the repository suggests no CUDA that I
can see.

------
onli
The license seems to be MPL 2.0, the repository is under
[https://github.com/Alexey-T/CudaText](https://github.com/Alexey-T/CudaText).
I did not see that explained on the website.

------
skywal_l

      sudo dpkg -i cudatext_1.7.1.0-1_gtk2_amd64.deb
      cudatext
      ^C
      cudatext .
      ^C
      cudatext --help
      ^C
      sudo apt remove cudatext

------
giancarlostoro
Looks really good, fast and :

* Plugins in Python language. Plugins can do lot of things.

* Configs in JSON. Lexer-specific configs.

Also as some have mentioned this seems like a SublimeText inspired editor.
Except this one's open source and built in FreePascal using the Lazarus IDE.
Pascal is pretty darn impressive even today, at one point (if it still isn't)
the Skype client was based around Delphi, though it looks like they're
shifting it to Electron (at least on Ubuntu / Linux).

Edit:

One interesting thing I've noticed about FreePascal is that it compiles to
every platform I could even think of, even saw something about compiling for
the GameBoy or something ridiculous like that? So maybe this editor in theory
could run on a Raspberry Pi. It seems highly responsive and feature packed
enough for a Pi or just for any platform really.

~~~
buzzybee
On the topic of dev on a low-end machine, yesterday I was eyeing tablet/laptop
convertibles, and there are attractive options in the $100-200 range for both
Android and Windows now - RCA in particular has been churning out models that
review well, sans expected caveats like bad camera or limited battery life.
However, my prior experience with an old Asus EEE netbook suggests that VSCode
may still be too heavy for these devices. A light Pascal-based IDE might be
just the ticket, and in line with the happy path for low-end dev, which
heavily favors minimal-overhead, streamlined compilers.

------
nxrabl
> Written in Lazarus

Which I assume is this: [http://www.lazarus-ide.org/](http://www.lazarus-
ide.org/) ? Has anyone here used it?

~~~
Viters
Yes, I wrote Space Invaders like game in Free Pascal using Lazarus. This was
my first larger project, so I hadn't much experience before. Lazaurs wasn't
bad, but it wasn't something you would like to use nowadays. Developing high-
end IDE for pascal is futile now I think.

~~~
chappi42
What do you use nowadays?

------
ghshephard
_" CudaText” can’t be opened because it is from an unidentified developer."_

Now, I realize that I can just right-click open it, but I'm wondering - how
hard is it to sign executables on OS X these days? Do people not do it because
they have to pay for a developer account? I run all the usual suspects on my
laptop (Little Snitch, Little Flocker, Block Block) - but it would be nice to
have the (admittedly small) extra layer of protection from a signed binary.
Particularly one that is downloaded from SourceForge....

~~~
uranusjr
Author of MacDown
([https://macdown.uranusjr.com](https://macdown.uranusjr.com)) here. The most
privelant reason I'm not doing it is indeed the price tag. I do not do macOS
or iOS app dev for a living, and paying $99 a year for next to no return is
ridiculous.

I completely understand that users would want extra protection (I do too as a
user), but if it really feels important enough to you, please step up and help
deal with the situation. Start (and help managing) a Kickstarter project, a
Patreon campaign, you name it. But please actually do something instead of
just throwing out "suggestions."

------
johnhattan
Looks to be knocking off several ST features (especially find/replace).
Launches very quickly.

Looks like the source is on GitHub. They're just using SourceForge to host the
binaries.
[https://github.com/Alexey-T/CudaText](https://github.com/Alexey-T/CudaText)

------
Arbiter41
Yeah, I was thinking it might be related to NVIDIA'S CUDA too. oh well.

------
fithisux
I use it the last 7 months. Very good. The only problem is a lack of a plugin
manager for updating/installing plugins, like Notepad++.

At work I use it as an alternative to gedit and a lightweight alternative to
Atom.

------
bobajeff
I'd like a small Editor that had autocomplete/follow function etc. for C++.

So far Qt Creator is fine but it's hit or miss to get those features working
right on each system and it's​ missing a call tree. Plus, it's heavy and
doesn't have a command line interface.

------
lcnmrn
This is so good. Actually, a ton better than the bloated Visual Studio Code.

~~~
GordonS
You seriously think VS Code is bloated? It's always super fast for me, not
even noticeably slower to start than notepad2!

~~~
lcnmrn
11MB for cudatext, 32MB for Sublime Text 3, 159MB for VS Code on macOS.

~~~
KirinDave
Why does this matter at all? Even a little bit? Even a _tiny_ bit?

I'd way rather my programming editor be flexible, hackable, fully support
unicode, and integrate with my workflows. When I need a hyperminimal editor I
have vi, which the confusingly named CudaText is much larger than but not
substantially more powerful at editing with.

Executable size comparisons are either an important part of managing core OS
primitives or a complete waste of time.

~~~
tomc1985
The second-or-two it takes or Atom or VSCode to be fully ready once opened is
extremely disruptive for flow. When I have an idea I need to type it NOW. Only
the editors written in C/C++ seem to be able to keep up

~~~
KirinDave
A programmer's editor or IDE _might not be the only text manipulation tool you
need_ then?

It's 2017. You can keep an app open, you can open more than one at a time. You
can use different tools for different things.

~~~
uranusjr
And let the web view suck away my RAM like a leech? No thank you. This might
be a good suggestion if Chromium does not manage memory usage so poorly.

------
bschwindHN
Honest reactions from a Sublime Text user on MacOS after using it for ~15
minutes:

\- Scrolling on MacOS is agonizingly slow and only scrolls by line instead of
by pixel.

\- Horizontal trackpad scrolling just doesn't work. That enough is game over
for me ever wanting to use this.

\- The UI is very cluttered and the default color scheme has very little
contrast for things like buttons. There's no sense of depth (drop shadows in
particular places can make a big difference). I don't need a terminal and
empty file tree open by default. For a code editor, I don't need a toolbar for
Save, Open, Copy, Paste, Undo, Redo, etc. Developers don't use those.

\- The window allows you to resize the height past the dock (assuming the OS
dock is on the bottom of the screen)

\- Pressing Esc doesn't dismiss the Find bar unless your cursor is actively in
the text input for Find

\- Pressing Cmd + F doesn't re-highlight my entire search term so I can type
something new

\- "Toggle Horizontal/Vertical" under View -> Split Tab just has a check mark.
How do I know if it's splitting vertically or horizontally?

\- Can't dynamically redraw the editors when moving a split divider back and
forth

\- Highlighting text is significantly less performant than ST

\- Window resizing is significantly less performant than ST

\- Turns out I can disable the console, file explorer, toolbar, etc. Make that
the default.

\- I can scroll vertically until the last line in my file is at the very top
of the screen. This is more of a personal opinion but I like when vertical
scrolling stops with the last line at the bottom.

\- The text cursor blinks at a very slow rate, and it doesn't get reset when
you click on a new line. In ST, when you click on a line it gets reset and you
get immediate visual confirmation of where your cursor currently is.

\- I changed the color scheme to Ebony and now I can't see my cursor at all.

\- Why is every option grayed out under Plugins?

\- Cmd+Shift+Left only highlights to the beginning of a word, instead of to
the first non-whitespace character on the line

\- Option+Shift+Left doesn't highlight by word as I was expecting, it only
selects backwards one character at a time

\- Syntax highlighting for common languages is missing

I'm sorry, but this is a long long way from the polish ST has. For a tool
that's used every day, these small things matter quite a lot. For those saying
"This is so good", I don't believe you.

------
graphememes
I've never understood what gUI code editors provide over vim/emacs.

~~~
nurettin
As seen in the animations, you can select multiple random places and insert
text simultaneously which, having used vim for over a decade, I do not know
how to do.

~~~
OJFord

        /{oldtext}<CR>cgn{newtext}<Esc>...
    

Where each . is for each repetition - text won't be inserted simultaneously,
but you hit . (or skip over one search match with n) instead of the initial
Cmd+click+mousemove+click+mousemove+click in a GUI editor.

You probably also want in your vimrc:

    
    
        nnoremap <esc> :nohlsearch<CR><esc>
        set hlsearch
    

in order to highlight search terms (so you know if you want to apply with . or
skip over one with n) and <Esc> to clear highlighting.

~~~
OJFord
There's also terryma/vim-multiple-cursors if you really want to edit all
locations simultaneously.

